

I'm giving rrrewind.com to a hacker who wants to take care of it. - earlyriser

Some years ago I started rrrewind, a time machine of popular social content. It had good reviews when it launched.<p>At this point I don't have enough time to pour on it and I prefer to pass it to a fellow that loves the concept and who wants to take it further.<p>It was a personal project and no a for profit venture. It's up to you to decide how to go next. I just ask to be associated as the founder of it.<p>Stack: php. No DB, just a bunch of xml/json files.
Data: It contains 2 years of daily feeds from the most popular social sites and some unpublished.<p>Thanks
======
earlyriser
Hi. Thanks for the interest. It's not for the first taker, I'll be checking
your profiles and projects and it will be for the person I consider most
"matchable" with the project.

Thanks a lot for the comments & emails I'm getting. It's still time, I'll take
a decision next week.

------
skram
This is very interesting to me and my work on tracking health issues and pop
culture on social media. I'll email you to see if someone else hasn't already
gotten to it first!

------
alex_g
I'd love to take it over and work on it if you don't have interest in it
anymore. You can email me: alexgrn7@gmail.com

thanks!

------
true_religion
I'd love to take it over, shall I shoot you an email?

~~~
earlyriser
No need to email me if you have links in your HN profile that give a good look
of your previous work.

~~~
true_religion
Feel free to check and email if you have an interest in taking more.

